
UX Design Pro Tips for Data-Intensive Interfaces - antdke
https://theproductperson.substack.com/p/-the-product-person-20-ux-design?r=2j20m&utm_campaign=post&utm_medium=web&utm_source=copy
======
antdke
hey HN, so I put together best practices for designing data-driven, enterprise
apps.

I tried to be as complete as I could, but I may have missed a good point or
two.

So, if you have experience building enterprise apps and have your own
additional insights, then I'd love to hear it :)

